# Composers & Their Keyboard Instruments



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I wasn't sure what to name this thread and it's highly likely it will ramble so please bear with me. Over the course of my burgeoning love for classical music of all periods it has dawned on me just how much and how well I respond to keyboard instruments of every age and kind. From the earliest medieval organ to the virginal, from the harpsichord to the fortepiano I simply adore the sound of a keyboard instrument. What I'm searching for now is some guidance and some illumination on my journey. I'm well versed in the keyboard music of the early period through to the classical but what I'm looking for now is help with the early to mid romantic period. I already know and love Chopin and Liszt and their wonderful piano works but who else in this Beethoven onwards period is writing music for the piano? I'm talking about non-symphonic music, sonata or concerto or the kind of pieces Chopin was writing like waltzes, polonaises and Fantasia's etc. We're talking kind of 1800-1860ish. Oh, and another thing, where possible I want to hear period instruments not modern pianos. I'm no snob but I just like to hear an original instrument.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Schumann, Schubert, Mendelsohn (Felix and Fannie), Dussek, Czerny, Kuhlau -- for a start


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

And Brahms should be in at that start, as well.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Considering your affection for Chopin and Liszt i would definitely suggest early-mid period Scriabin. Theres much of that _soul_ you'll find in Chopin, coupled with the shimmering filigree of Liszt, though obviously in his own mad way. Hes become among my favourite romantic keyboard composers.

Venture into his late works at your own risk however  Wasnt entirely joking on the 'mad' comment. Exhibit A, the Mysterium: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysterium_(Scriabin)


----------

